# Super Size Me



## ANT (Jan 5, 2005)

I watched this documentary tonight. I will never look at McDonald's the same way again! In fact, it even motivated me to get out and ride my bike about 6 or 7 miles to get some exercise.

I started watching this movie with my wife and children. I just want to give the heads up that there are some parts that are not appropriate for children.

#1 - He is getting checked by a proctologist. They show him lying on the table naked but put the black box they usually use to cover people's eyes over his butt so you can not see what the doctor's doing.

#2 - There is some talk of sex referred to and how the McDonalds food has made him somewhat dysfunctional.

#3 - Some bad language.

These are things that I noticed in the movie.

I'm glad I watched it though, It has really opened my eyes to the problem of obesity and how the fast food industry profits off food that is harmful to us.

Has anyone else seen this movie? Any comments on it?


----------



## openairboy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> I watched this documentary tonight. I will never look at McDonald's the same way again! In fact, it even motivated me to get out and ride my bike about 6 or 7 miles to get some exercise.
> 
> I started watching this movie with my wife and children. I just want to give the heads up that there are some parts that are not appropriate for children.
> ...



I will have to watch this. My family watched it over Christmas, but I had to run out. They absolutely loved it, thinking it was cleverly done, and pretty much said the same thing about McDonalds (or A LOT of bad eating in general). I grew up on McDonalds, so I am about due for some part of my body to break down.

openairboy

openairboy


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 5, 2005)

I haven't watched the movie yet...but I've read his website, and do intend to watch it.

It seems to me that his premise is that we are victims....we are led astray by the fast food establishments. That if we eat at FF places we don't have a choice but to eat what they want to give us, after we pay for it first, of course.

Monday I decided to go on a fast food diet, seriously. I'm eating out at least twice a day, and I intend to prove that even with fast food I can still be in control of how much eat, what I chose to eat, stay healthy and lose weight doing it. I'm going to write an article "Staying thin in a fast food world." Because for most of us how much we eat is a decision we are entirely responsible for. I'm in charge of putting the food in my mouth, nobody is forcing me to eat anything. Likewise, when I go into McD. it's my choice whether I order the Big Mac with large fries super sized, or a yogurt parfait. One of the keys though is awareness--and most ff restaurants will happily provide people with the nutrional information.

[Edited on 5-1-2005 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm curious...did the movie mention what he ate at home, for snacks, if anything? Was his entire diet McD's or just part of the diet? And if he did eat outside of McD's, did he eat anything close to "healthy"?


----------



## Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

Isn't his girlfriend a vegan chef?



> It has really opened my eyes to the problem of obesity and how the fast food industry profits off food that is harmful to us.



You need to read "Health Wars" by Phillip Day to learn how the pharmaceutical companies profit off of things that harm us.


----------



## cupotea (Jan 5, 2005)

I haven't seen the movie, but a co-worker this summer described it to me in great detail. I think that it picks on McDonald's; I mean, fast food companies don't _force_ you to eat at their restaurants, especially not ALL the time. And you can't accuse McDonald's of trying to brainwash people;look at how bad their commercials are!  I mean, the movie seems to imply that you should stop eating at McDonald's completely, as though if you go there once, you'll end up eating it exclusively. I'm sorry, but McDonald's isn't addictive. Not to that great an extent, anyway, hehe.

[Edited on 6-1-2005 by Cottonball]


----------



## openairboy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> I haven't seen the movie, but a co-worker this summer described it to me in great detail. I think that it picks on McDonald's; I mean, fast food companies don't _force_ you to eat at their restaurants, especially not ALL the time. And you can't accuse McDonald's of trying to brainwash people;look at how bad their commercials are!  I mean, the movie seems to imply that you should stop eating at McDonald's completely, as though if you go there once, you'll end up eating it exclusively. I'm sorry, but McDonald's isn't addictive. Not to that great an extent, anyway, hehe.
> 
> [Edited on 6-1-2005 by Cottonball]



You are absolutely right. And a previous post mentions that his girlfriend is a vegan chef, which I believe poisons the well. Aside from pointing out the health risks, I believe there is a greater agenda behind the making of this movie, and that can be found in a book like Fast Food Nation. I still look forward to seeing it, but it isn't an unbiased look at how bad McDonald's is for you.

openairboy


----------



## Peter (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I watched it. Well done, clever, etc. Of course the problem was that he ate Mcdonalds for thirty days straight, breakfast, lunch, dinner, and so this taints the conclusion of the movie. I'm sure I could eat nothing but salad for a month and have some problems.



Would it be a Mcdonald's salad?


----------



## john_Mark (Jan 5, 2005)

One problem is that the guy didn't even try to eat healthy and he made himself eat more than he normally did. He forced himself to eat a double quarter pounder. We could do the same thing by buying all the wrong types of foods (read: unhealthy) from the grocery store. It is interesting though that he had a tough time getting McD's to call him back.


----------



## ANT (Jan 6, 2005)

I can kind of answer that one. (Almost.) 

Last year I went on an all natural diet. If God made it, I ate it. At the beginning of my diet, I weighed just under 250 lbs. about 6 or 7 months later I weighed in at about 180 lbs. I had lost like 70 lbs.

The only foods I ate during that time .... was ....
Lots of salad,
Every vegetable you could think of. Eaten raw and cooked every way you could imagine.
I made homemade soups and chilis. (with no beef.)
I did eat a little bit of chicken (not alot.)

I did not drink soda, (I only drank water and juices.)
No bread, No red meat, No fast food, No sweets.

That being said ... I lived off of salads and vegetables for 6 or 7 months, and to tell you the truth. I never felt better in my entire life.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 6, 2005)

Good for you!!!


----------



## Scot (Jan 6, 2005)

> Last year I went on an all natural diet. If God made it, I ate it.



Sounds like what Jack Lalane (spelling?) said the last time I saw him on TV (celebrating his 90th birthday). He said "If man made it, I don't eat it." Then he proceeded to do exercises that I can't even do and I'm 29.

The doctor that I see has been on a natural diet for 35 years and he eats no meat or dairy. He's almost 60 and he looks 45. I don't think people necessarily have to go to that extreme (unless they have a serious illness like cancer) but he's definately healtheir than anyone else that I know.

He said the only time that he's been in a McDonald's was to use the restroom.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 6, 2005)

ANT...crazy flick/documentary!

My wife and I rented that a few weeks ago and it totally grossed us out. Still, the good ol' Big Mac is hard to say "no" to at least once or twice a year. I find them especially difficult to resist after several days of backpacking. Mmmm...false meat.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> Still, the good ol' Big Mac is hard to say "no" to



 There's just something about a burger with thousand island...


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 6, 2005)

You are what you eat.



Well that means I am a Number 2 Cheese Burger meal,Super Size fries with a coke.


----------



## ANT (Jan 6, 2005)

Man, I did not like the part when they actually showed what their chicken nuggets were made out of. I used to eat them all the time quite a few years ago.

I don't think I'll ever eat them again!


----------



## Authorised (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> You are what you eat.



...I'd prefer a rump roast...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> You are what you eat.



The converse of that would refute vegetarianism.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2005)

If vegetarians only eat vegetables, what do humanitarians eat?


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> If vegetarians only eat vegetables, what do humanitarians eat?



Ask Dr. Hannibal Lecter


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 24, 2006)

They had us watch that in health class towards the beginning of the semester, and I haven't touched another soda since. Well, I take that back. I had a sip from a friend's soda, but that's all. After what my professor said about soda, it's just bad stuff. Also, after hearing stories from people who work in restaurants, I really don't like to eat out now. Unless I really know the restaurant and the people there. 

He is now my hero


----------

